# Anyone Use The Odyssea Dual T5HO Lights??



## JEden8 (Nov 11, 2010)

Curious if anyone has any input on this light:

http://cgi.ebay.com/24-30-T5-HO-Light-Hood-Aquarium-Marine-Cichlid-48W-/110611772602?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c0f9b4ba#ht_1476wt_907

I'm looking for some new T5HO lights but am on a tight budget. The other one that I was looking at was this:

http://www.petco.com/product/111939/Zoo-Med-AquaSun-T-5-HO-Double-Light-Linear-Fluorescent-Hood.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

Or even this:

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+22442&pcatid=22442&s=lh

Any advice?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

you may want to check out http://www.fishneedit.com/t5ho-ligh.html
I haven't ordered from there, but have read good things on this forum.

I am a big fan of Current USA fixtures, I get mine from Bigalsonline
http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Lighting_Light-Fixtures_T5-HO-T5_Nova-Extreme-T5-High-Output-X2-Lighting-Fixtures_9916161_82.html?tc=fish


----------



## JEden8 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply johsvito. Those lights look like a better deal. The ones on ebay were a setup for a marine that I just realized and the one at Petco did not come with any bulbs. I also came across this as well:

http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm

If I did just 1 55 watt 6700K light and mount it in my old Aqueon lid? From the specs everything should fit in there.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

I have 4 of those Odyssea fixtures with 6700K bulbs for more than 1.5 years-very happy


----------

